
What if I want to change something in JavaScript? Such as its syntax - srajaninnov
https://www.asquero.com/vc/what-if-i-want-to-change-something-in-javascript-such-as-its-syntax/
======
cocktailpeanuts
I am not a fan of how this arbitrary change of the language is normalized in
JS land.

I am not aware of any other language whose syntax is just randomly changed all
the time, so much so that every year there's a new version for the language
like ES2019 ES2020 ES2021.

Why do these ECMA people get to keep changing how the language works?

